# Karcher wet and dry £20



## ColinEhm1

http://www.karcheroutlet.co.uk/products/product.asp?ID=4923#

Going to be ordering one for the price you can't go wrong really


----------



## svended

True. I've had mine for ages and it's fantastic, especially for the price. I would do without it.


----------



## bradleymarky

Very good offer, it wont let me add it to the basket to find out the p+p..


----------



## ColinEhm1

It's £6 for p+p mate


----------



## Parlivus

Ordered... cheers


----------



## bradleymarky

These are £70 at argos. Looks like a bargain.


----------



## ColinEhm1

Your welcome and not bad then mate I orders mine when I posted the link up, so hopefully delivered Tuesday, and rember these a refurbished mate but still basically brand new so your saving £50!!


----------



## Guitarjon

I've got this and it'd cracking for doing cars. 

Just take time to clean the filter out every so often as it makes a big difference to suction.


----------



## slineclean

Thank you for the heads up , just ordered one thank you.


----------



## m6lvs

I ordered a "refurbished " pressure washer off the karcher outlet site 18 mth ago and to be honest I could not see any difference with it to a new one it was perfect in every way and completely unmarked delivery was very quick too , a few friends have had stuff off them to and all have been spot on , some big savings to be had !!


----------



## ColinEhm1

They seem to have good reviews and do you just wash the filter in water or you use any specialist cleaner for it ? And no problem mate


----------



## happypostie

bought this from a link over on vectra-c . now waiting on the vax to die before i can use it :thumb:


----------



## svended

ColinEhm1 said:


> They seem to have good reviews and do you just wash the filter in water or you use any specialist cleaner for it ? And no problem mate


Rinse out under a tap and leave to dry. You can go from dry use to wet use, but if you go from wet use to dry, the dry matter will clog up the wet filter, so allow to dry before next use. The filter itself is easy to remove via a twist of the plastic lug under the filter. Replacement filters can be had from ebay for £4.99 so you could switch one out if you used it a lot for wet use and then wanted to follow up with dry use.


----------



## Denzle

Good call Col. Just ordered one, and texted all my friends to alert them to the offer. Cheers Mate.


----------



## lau666

Just ordered one cheers mate


----------



## id_doug

I bought one a while ago and for the money you can't go wrong. It's quite loud but other than that it's pretty much spot on. I did however bit a hose extension and attachment kit off here for it but they are nice to haves 

A friend of mine got one too after I got mine and he rates his too. I also have a mate who's bought a power washer from there too without problems :thumb:


----------



## chrissam

Just ordered one too. Bargain. Looking for something to replace the old Dyson!


----------



## e32chris

i bought one too thanks for the heads up


----------



## slineclean

Does the vac come with a couple of head attachments?


----------



## James Bagguley

Ordered one too  Many thanks for the info :thumb:


slineclean said:


> Does the vac come with a couple of head attachments?


Whats in the box 
The WD 2.200 base unit plus the following items:

1.9 metre suction hose

2 x 0.5 metre extension tubes

Wet & Dry floor tool, Clips

Crevice tool

Bumper bar

On board accessory storage


----------



## InfinityLoop

Arseholes are trying to charge me

Highlands and Islands of Scotland Delivery + £7.20


----------



## vek

thanks very much for the heads up.:thumb:


----------



## chummy325

thanks just ordered one


----------



## Melkor

Thanks for highlighting this, I was looking to get a wet vac from argos so a great saving 
Cheers.


----------



## Phillloyd

I got mine from Tesco with double up for £4.10!
Only bad points are
VERY NOISY
BLOWS AIR HARD FROM THE BACK OF UNIT
LID SEEMS ILL FITTING/LOOSE
not arguing for the money though!!!!


----------



## Phillloyd

Bought this for dash/vents
It's excellent 
http://www.karcher-center-aquaspray...-bristles-for-sensitive-surfaces-2863147.html


----------



## svended

Festool do a good range with a crevice tool, car upholstery tool and brush tool. Got mine from Waxamomo for £6.95 in a sale, think the regular price was £12.00


----------



## asbo

I have one of these it is fantastic. Cannot fault it!!


----------



## toddy23

Ordered one for my garage, bargain price cheers


----------



## R_D_Olivaw

ColinEhm1 said:


> http://www.karcheroutlet.co.uk/products/product.asp?ID=4923#
> 
> Going to be ordering one for the price you can't go wrong really


Hi Colin,

Thanks for the tip. Just bought one for my brother.

All the best,

RDO


----------



## jolls

InfinityLoop said:


> Arseholes are trying to charge me
> 
> Highlands and Islands of Scotland Delivery + £7.20


It's about £6.00 standard delivery so £1.20 ish extra.


----------



## Junior Bear

I ordered three a month ago. Quick delivery. However not all accesories were present. They are new though. Just non commercial box


----------



## chrisc

ColinEhm1 said:


> http://www.karcheroutlet.co.uk/products/product.asp?ID=4923#
> 
> Going to be ordering one for the price you can't go wrong really


thanks just got 2 ideal xmas present 1 for me one for my dad:thumb:


----------



## MatthewR

Just ordered mine, it wonder how many 21 year olds will be getting a wet and dry vac for Christmas!


----------



## ChrisEG6

just bought one, good find cheers ! just need a steam cleaner if you know any good ones going cheap


----------



## alexjb

I've got one of these. Awesome bit of kit!


----------



## Clyde

Bloody hell do you think they have sold out yet?


----------



## R14CKE

It says not


----------



## ColinEhm1

Haha, your welcome everyone  and ye in also looking for a steamer aswell hence why I went onto the outlet site on the first place and noticed this deal haha,


----------



## Extreme Gleam

we have one of these machines! Nickname is mother sucker - for obvious reasons :thumb:


----------



## Johnny_B

Debating wether to order one of these or not ... 

are these for hovering out the car? i.e good suction??


----------



## diamond_ross

Just ordered one .. Decent bargain cheers mate


----------



## jenks

Thanks for the heads up, just ordered one:thumb:


----------



## toddy23

Well bought another one for lad at work they must be well stocked up with these


----------



## Princy

I've bought 3, pretty noisy but a cracking vacuum cleaner none the less


----------



## DMcG

Just bought one too. Thanks very much to OP.


----------



## Moggytom

just got one to glad i waited


----------



## ColinEhm1

Recived mine today just looks brand new! Few scratches but that's nothing tbh, good buy for the price


----------



## svended

ColinEhm1 said:


> Recived mine today just looks brand new! Few scratches but that's nothing tbh, good buy for the price


Considering it's a 1200w motor, the suction feels a lot more powerful. 
So easy to use and clean.


----------



## ColinEhm1

Cars going up for sale once repaired so will be getting the seat out for a good deep clean with as brisk I reckon so will see how it copes then but how does the wet bit work do intake the big filter out ? And when dry using it have the filter in plus the bags ? And does the bag just slot over the waste entrance bit and held on that 1/4 section ?


svended said:


> Considering it's a 1200w motor, the suction feels a lot more powerful.
> So easy to use and clean.


----------



## mgkars

Just ordered the next one up, with built in blower.... Can't wait for arrival 

Great find guys


----------



## ColinEhm1

Was wanting that one but at half the price a can of compressed air is handy 


mgkars said:


> Just ordered the next one up, with built in blower.... Can't wait for arrival
> 
> Great find guys


----------



## jenks

Wow mines just been delivered, I only ordered it Sunday night


----------



## svended

ColinEhm1 said:


> Cars going up for sale once repaired so will be getting the seat out for a good deep clean with as brisk I reckon so will see how it copes then but how does the wet bit work do intake the big filter out ? And when dry using it have the filter in plus the bags ? And does the bag just slot over the waste entrance bit and held on that 1/4 section ?


You can go from dry to wet use no problem, you don't need to do anything at all. If however you've used it quite a bit for wet use it's best to dry the filter out first as the dry debris will cling to the wet filter and you'll lose suction and put undue pressure on the motor. 
I've never had to go from wet to dry use immediately anyway and I mostly dry vacuum the dirt and debris from the area and them apply a cleaning solution, agitate and vacuum up the water. 
If you want peace of mind and want a spare filter, they can be had from as little as £4.99-10.99 on ebay or £11.99 from Karcher. Alternatively, clean out the tank and dry it and use one of the two dust vacuum bags you got with it. The bag does just slot into the waste inlet area yes (I've still not used mine).


----------



## jolls

Received mine today. I think it's an excellent buy for £20. Thanks to the op for the info. :thumb:


----------



## Hazza197

Received mine today - perfect!


----------



## Moggytom

how longs did peoples take to arrive mine was posted out today can not wait wanted one for ages


----------



## chrisc

Moggytom said:


> how longs did peoples take to arrive mine was posted out today can not wait wanted one for ages


next day orderd sunday arrived tuesday so sent monday with being sunday orderd.
great hover as well done garage out with it today


----------



## slineclean

ive had a email to say its been sent today


----------



## Ballatie

Thanks for the heads up. Ordered and on the way.


----------



## Moggytom

chrisc said:


> next day orderd sunday arrived tuesday so sent monday with being sunday orderd.
> great hover as well done garage out with it today


great stuff


----------



## jordanw38

there better still be some when i get paid on the 20th!:doublesho


----------



## eadand2003

Ordered  was looking for a wet dry vac and what a deal!


----------



## chrissam

Ordered Sunday am, arrived Tuesday am.

Seems brand new. Not a mark on it.

Thanks again to the op for the heads up.


----------



## jason_price85

Had mine today looks brand new so ordered another


----------



## toddy23

Well I ordered number 3 yesterday for another lad at work but mine came yesterday so I hoover my car out great little hoover BARGAIN


----------



## ChrisEG6

Mine was delivered yesterday looks a good bit of kit fast delivery too ordered it sunday, dont know if you are meant to get the brush type attachment and the attachment that looks like its for removing water from like car seats can anyone else who has this confirm what tools they recieced with theirs incase mine is short ? Cheers


----------



## ColinEhm1

I got two big tubes, brush tool, small tool for tight space down the side of seats.

Never got the car seat water one but will be ordering it off the karcher rep when he's in my work next time


----------



## m1pui

I didn't get the thin/crevice tool I don't think. 

Just tubes and the wide head end with a sort of waterblade stuck on. Might have to have a root around in the packing paper, but I don't think there's anything else in.


----------



## slimjim

How long to get a confirmation from them , I bought last night and paid by paypal but no confirmation yet.

Cheers for letting me know about the deal :thumb:


----------



## svended

m1pui said:


> I didn't get the thin/crevice tool I don't think.
> 
> Just tubes and the wide head end with a sort of waterblade stuck on. Might have to have a root around in the packing paper, but I don't think there's anything else in.


Get in touch with them, they are fantastic help. 
I cross threaded the tip (water outlet) of my pressure washer because of the amount of times I was attaching it and removing it, they send out the next day a quick release connector and hose and lance at no cost to me. So all I had to do was make sure it was properly attached and tightened then use the quick release hose after that (the quick release hose and attachments are £39.99 and they sent the free).


----------



## Burg194

Out of stock now


----------



## MatthewR

Mine came today, its in brilliant condition (not checked all of the tools) cant wait for Christmas day now!


----------



## Welshquattro1

Was waiting till I got paid but looks like I'm to late!


----------



## Burg194

Welshquattro1 said:


> Was waiting till I got paid but looks like I'm to late!


Went to buy one this morning and found they had all gone 

This is prob why, people buy to sell at profit 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Karcher-W...645?pt=UK_Vacuum_Cleaners&hash=item2c783e4825


----------



## jay_bmw

Burg194 said:


> Went to buy one this morning and found they had all gone
> 
> This is prob why, people buy to sell at profit
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Karcher-W...645?pt=UK_Vacuum_Cleaners&hash=item2c783e4825


Can't blame them! If i had the spare cash i'd have done it! Still a bargain @ 35 quid tbh.

Luckily i already got one just for myself before they sold out


----------



## Melkor

Mine arrived yesterday, looks brand new


----------



## m1pui

svended said:


> Get in touch with them, they are fantastic help.
> I cross threaded the tip (water outlet) of my pressure washer because of the amount of times I was attaching it and removing it, they send out the next day a quick release connector and hose and lance at no cost to me. So all I had to do was make sure it was properly attached and tightened then use the quick release hose after that (the quick release hose and attachments are £39.99 and they sent the free).


Thanks,
Just about to fire off an email now.

EDIT:
Are there any particular tools worth buying separately or just go for the (pretty expensive!) car kit?


----------



## Phillloyd

http://www.karcher-center-aquaspray...-bristles-for-sensitive-surfaces-2863147.html
This is superb


----------



## Dan_Mol

Back in stock, or it has just let me order one anyways.


----------



## Clyde

Nope def back in stock.


----------



## jaxcass

m1pui said:


> I didn't get the thin/crevice tool I don't think.
> 
> Just tubes and the wide head end with a sort of waterblade stuck on. Might have to have a root around in the packing paper, but I don't think there's anything else in.


Mine also came with this and nothing else. Ive read some people got brush attachments and crevice tools, some got crevice tools and no vrush some got just a brush =(. Ob a brighter note im pretty certain that mine is brand new!! arrived today and i cannnot find a mark anywhere! Great find thatnks alot OP


----------



## Geordieexile

Yep, just ordered. 7 left ...

This will be my 4th wet and dry, not including my carpet cleaner thing ffs.

Damn you DW ... didn't need it really but couldn't resist the bargain!


----------



## vick

Just ordered mine!


----------



## Moggytom

mine came today  got the crevice tool but no brush but still happy aas it looks new bar a couple of black marks that wiped off !, they must love dw when it comes to threads like this haha


----------



## diamond_ross

Mine arrived yesterday, but went and picked it up today and just used it on a car there. It really is a brilliant lightweight machine. Bargain of the year 

Mine came with the carpet attachment, 2 crevice tools and 2 extending poles and a spare filter and 3 bags


----------



## craigblues

Worth a punt!


----------



## Burg194

Ordered  :thumb:


----------



## Poohbore

Just placed my order, thanks also to the op


----------



## mike41

Ordered mine just now,thanks op for the link :thumb:

Mike


----------



## luke w

Just ordered. Cheers for the tip!


----------



## Ross

Got one too


----------



## ColinEhm1

Glad everyone's happy  still not used mine yet.

Feel like ordering another as a spare but just don't have the room to have it sitting about


----------



## CleanCar99

Just ordered mine  will be using it solely as a wet vac so need to get a 4" crevice tool from somewhere.


----------



## graeme

Just ordered one. Thanks to the OP. Perfect timing as my old vax (Hoover only) blew up few months ago and my better half just left half a can of relentless in the car which emptied all over the seat. Hopefully come weekend my car won't smell like a foustie jaeger bomb lol:lol:

Cheers again:thumb:


----------



## Hazza197

They're probably now rushing to get all the seconds from the warehouse to fill DW's demand. Good work Guy's!


----------



## HC1001

Great find, cheers :thumb:


----------



## Clyde

This place seriously makes you spend £££! 

Ordered


----------



## lau666

mine arrived today just gotta make some time to use it now


----------



## Ultimate

are these as good as a vax that has the water feed pipe? As i understand it people tend to spray on apc/cleaner, agitate then put plain water in the vax to extract. With this do you have to extract the apc then spray water on and then extract that?


----------



## James Bagguley

kybert said:


> Just ordered mine  will be using it solely as a wet vac so need to get a 4" crevice tool from somewhere.


Remember to order a 35mm diameter attachment, all my "specialist" bits are 32  so an adapter will be the next purchase.



> are these as good as a vax that has the water feed pipe? As i understand it people tend to spray on apc/cleaner, agitate then put plain water in the vax to extract. With this do you have to extract the apc then spray water on and then extract that?


I dont suppose they are as convenient as the Vax, effort is still needed to shift stubborn stains by hand. 
I pretty much did what you state above, and it worked well :thumb:


----------



## CleanCar99

Mine has just been dispatched. Ordered last night at 10pm so they aren't messing around at their warehouse


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Was going to order one of these but Mrs has had to tell me now that she has already got me a Nilfisk 20T for Christmas. 

Fantastic Mrs Racoon


----------



## kmmfc1

Just ordered one, looking forward to using it!


----------



## Jdudley90

Cheers for the heads up been after one for a while but wasn't willing to spend the cash but for £20 you really cannot go wrong!


----------



## k4ith

jaxcass said:


> Mine also came with this and nothing else. Ive read some people got brush attachments and crevice tools, some got crevice tools and no vrush some got just a brush =(. Ob a brighter note im pretty certain that mine is brand new!! arrived today and i cannnot find a mark anywhere! Great find thatnks alot OP


Mines arrived today with two tools missing def been used as well, Def only worth £20. how does the bag connect with top part? is there meant to be a pipe? no instructions either


----------



## CleanCar99

Complain!! If it says it comes with bla, then it needs to come with bla.

The "what's in the box" section is what you should get. Mine will be here tomorrow. I'll post what I get in the box.


----------



## CodHead

Ordered one this morning and it was dispatched at 10:20, cracking service!


----------



## madeinsheffield

They'd sold out yesterday, now more stock in, placed my order. Happy days


----------



## Stumper

I ordered mine yesterday morning, got a 'dispatched' email later on in the day, just got home now to find a 'you missed us' note from a courier for something.
As the vac is the only thing I've ordered recently it must be that.

That's blooming fast dispatch and delivery if it is :doublesho


----------



## Jdudley90

k4ith said:


> Mines arrived today with two tools missing def been used as well, Def only worth £20. how does the bag connect with top part? is there meant to be a pipe? no instructions either


I'm sure you're well within your rights to send it back unless there is a disclaimer stating items might be missing


----------



## m1pui

I emailed regarding my crevice tool last night, and they've replied this morning saying they're dispatching one immediately from Karcher direct.

The bag, if I'm doing it right and this makes sense, has a hole on either side of the card board bit, which pushes onto the little tangs that stick up in the bottom bucket. The top and tube just sit on the hole into the bag.

I thought it looked a bit weird, but tried it out hoovering some bits off the floor and they all went in the bag.


----------



## jenks

Mine has a broken hose so can't attach to the unit. Emailed them and within 2 hours I got a reply that a replacement is being sent out. Nice change to get great customer service:thumb:

Anyone know a cheap place to get car vacuuming tool?


----------



## CleanCar99

Great customer service sending out missing bits same day, can't complain about that 

~But...

You'd think they'd check everything was there BEFORE sending out the unit.

As their getting alot of sales from this thread, issues are being posted here, and so far, about 1 in 5 has something missing/wrong with it.


----------



## mjd

Apparently the missing bits, damage etc... is par for the course from reading elsewhere, but providing its all sorted I don't see a problem.


----------



## NMH

Has anyone tried theirs out yet? I read mixed reviews on these on Amazon.


----------



## James Bagguley

NMH said:


> Has anyone tried theirs out yet? I read mixed reviews on these on Amazon.


I was on it as soon as it hit the doorstep! Cleaned some bits on an armchair, and some stains off my daughters carpet, works well, powerful unit :thumb:


----------



## NMH

James Bagguley said:


> I was on it as soon as it hit the doorstep! Cleaned some bits on an armchair, and some stains off my daughters carpet, works well, powerful unit :thumb:


Did you find the filters clog up quickly as some have said thats a bit of a problem.


----------



## andymp85

be ordering mine tomorrow me thinks will come in handy


----------



## James Bagguley

NMH said:


> Did you find the filters clog up quickly as some have said thats a bit of a problem.


Not so far, i didnt use it for hours, but there was no issue with loss of suction etc.


----------



## R_D_Olivaw

I just checked mine out, and it looks brand new. In addition everything appears to be present. 

I guess it's a bit hit and miss as to what you get.


----------



## Moggytom

am i right in thinking i just spray the interior cleaner on agitate and then go over with this ??? haha not sure what im doing


----------



## Melkor

Moggytom I was planning to spray g101 mixed with warm water on to the carpets and agitate with a brush, then vac out the dirty fluid.


----------



## Moggytom

Melkor said:


> Moggytom I was planning to spray g101 mixed with warm water on to the carpets and agitate with a brush, then vac out the dirty fluid.


thats what i thought will give it a try myself


----------



## slineclean

Collected mine from mum and dads today. 

everything looked brand new! I got the vac/wet head & a narrow head attachments

There is a small lift up piece on the vac bag and at each end there was a pin hole and they clip on the pins and as you lower the vac head on the base of the body unit and it lines up to the bag. 

Gave a quick blast over the carpet and like mentioned its a little loud but im not worried about that. 

Really chuffed with it :thumb:


----------



## eadand2003

Received mine today, absolutely spot on, no bits missing and only a couple of scuffs on it, nothing major.

Couple of questions....

I have read the instructions fully and there is no mention of the vacuum dust bags that come provided, nor is there in the illustrations of how to set up and operate the vac. The illustration provided suggests you just open it up and pour the rubbish away? Can someone confirm to me the need\requirement for the bags if any? thanks.

Also, just a trivial one, how are people storing the big main tube of the vac? mine seems to flop about all over the place!


----------



## m1pui

The instructions for installing the bag are printed on the bags, in case you haven't spotted it. I tried the outrageous thing of looking in the instruction pamphlet first :lol:


----------



## eadand2003

Yeah I saw the instructions for installing the bags  Just wondering if they are needed?! obviously they are going to be removed when wet vaccing as they would get soaked otherwise.


----------



## m1pui

You could probably use it without the bag (don't quote me on that!) but by using it with, it may mean that you could switch between dry/wet mode without the hassle of having to find somewhere to empty rubbish into first.

Plus, if you were using it in the house, it would get full of dust and fluff, which you don't want to have to manually empty from the cylinder, as opposed to the usual stones, sweet wrappers, etc that you get in a car.


----------



## LukeWS

Been after a wet and dry vac for ages just ordered one thanks for the heads up.

Only 6 left btw!

Luke


----------



## svended

The bags are for dust and very small bits of dirt you'd ordinarally find when vacuuming around the house. The bag isn't needed when vacuuming larger debris or when vacuuming nooks and crannies in the house, in the house or work shop. There are several videos or Youtube to illustrate use with and without the bag and how to use as a wet or dry vac.


----------



## Burg194

2 left at the moment.


----------



## Ns1980

Just ordered mine. Can't go wrong for £20, and it should freshen up my mats and carpet nicely when used with some APC.


----------



## Burg194

Got mine this morning, its new deffo never been used before, got the floor and crevice tool, instructions and 2 bags so happy days, Many thanks to the OP for finding and posting the link.


----------



## CodHead

Just checked and they tried delivering mine at 12 today, will have to pick it up from the courier tomorrow


----------



## Rizzo

Ordered mine aswell, great find


----------



## knightstemplar

My 2 got delivered today but haven't had a chance to open them yet:thumb:


----------



## CleanCar99

Mine arrived today. Brand new and everything Included. Very pleased.


----------



## andymp85

just ordered mine todays say will be here on the 27th


----------



## ColinEhm1

Glad everyone's happy  going to see if I can persuade them to do group buys on refurbished products they do some times and you'll Prob get it 24th mate as its next day delivery so if they post it Monday youll most likey get it the Tuesday


----------



## Ross

DW has cleared them out haha


----------



## Dan-SRi

Ordered 2 today and due 30th/31st


----------



## ColinEhm1

I have message them about group buys so let's see what the reply is on Monday, hopefully its a yes as I let them know about how many of these wet an dry vacuums that dw members have actually bought of them haha


----------



## Jonesy_135

i ordered the other day. got an email saying it was due today.

but its a no show

hope i don't have to wait until monday, i'm not sure anyone will be in to receive it!!


----------



## Kevlar

ordered next model up seems like a good bit of kit to have at these prices, i have ordered a steamer previously form them service was ok and it did look like new - just not overly impressed with the steamer for harder to remove marks.

can't wait for it to arrive and give it a try - thanks for the heads up on this deal.


----------



## andy_ad567

all ordered up thanks for that nice one.


----------



## CleanCar99

What nozzle does everyone plan on using for wet vac'ing carpet in cars?

I have found these:
http://www.cleanstore.co.uk/product...cuums&sub=Karcher-Canister-Vacuum-Accessories

The car tool is pricey, and the mattress tool doesn't look suitable.

This is what I would like:
http://www.cleanstore.co.uk/products/Product.asp?ID=2203

But cant find one for the karcher.


----------



## ColinEhm1

You can take the brush bit off that attachment provided with it mate


kybert said:


> What nozzle does everyone plan on using for wet vac'ing carpet in cars?
> 
> I have found these:
> http://www.cleanstore.co.uk/product...cuums&sub=Karcher-Canister-Vacuum-Accessories
> 
> The car tool is pricey, and the mattress tool doesn't look suitable.
> 
> This is what I would like:
> http://www.cleanstore.co.uk/products/Product.asp?ID=2203
> 
> But cant find one for the karcher.


----------



## Ultimate

anyone used theirs as a wet vac yet and got any review / before & after pics??
Would be interested to see what it can do on car interior with the lack of the auto rinse (like numatic and vax have)


----------



## CleanCar99

As it is 9 times cheaper than a George, i'm not expecting it to be the next best thing, but... its £20. That's less than a wax. :thumb:


----------



## Clyde

Got mine today. Super fast delivery!

What's the bumper bar?


----------



## Rollinlow

Out of stock now was going to order one thought will I won't I use it now I want one lol


----------



## jaxcass

Used mine today properly and i have to say, for the money it is extremely good!! the suction was far better than the old henry ive been using!!! GReat buy


----------



## Craighightower

Ordered mine on Friday and waiting on it coming. Excellent tip Colin.


----------



## Roody262

Mine arrived this morning, all present and correct and looking like a brand new item it has to be said. Also got 2 bags and some paperwork included.


----------



## Jonesy_135

Mine got delivered today 

Dont think im miss anything

looks brand new too.... i would imagine its one that used to have a knackered motor so got sent back by the customer before it was really used!!

Woop, Christmas came early!


(i dont think my parents would have though their 22 year old son would be so excited over a hoover! lol)


----------



## m1pui

My missing crevice tool came this morning :thumb: Top work


----------



## knightstemplar

Thanks to the op for finding this:thumb:


----------



## slimjim

Mine arrived today , thanks Colin it's one of the presents for the sons Christmas , he is using a cheap powerless thing now so he will be so chuffed.


----------



## Dan_Mol

Mine arrived yesterday minus a crevice tool, contacted Karcher and one sent out direct within the hour.

Also from quick look unboxing it, couldn't tell it has ever been used.


----------



## Phillloyd

Is anyone else's lid loose?
Just doesn't seem to tighten.


----------



## m1pui

Phillloyd said:


> Is anyone else's lid loose?
> Just doesn't seem to tighten.


Mine's not sealed tight but it's not too loose enough that it feels like it's going to fall off.


----------



## Jdudley90

Got mine this afternoon. Good bit of kit for the money. Missing a couple of tools so will have to email them about that. Looking forward to trying it.


----------



## slimjim

Jdudley90 said:


> Got mine this afternoon. Good bit of kit for the money. Missing a couple of tools so will have to email them about that. Looking forward to trying it.


What tools are you missing all I got was the floor thing :thumb:


----------



## mike41

Heres what I got in the box,it all looks like new. Whats the bumper bar?

Mike


----------



## knightstemplar

Just opened the 2 I received and they are both brand new I got the same tools as previous post. The tools were still on the cardboard so defo brand new. :thumb:


----------



## Ns1980

Hi 

I ordered mine yesterday at 8am and immediately received the order confirmation. There were three in stock at the time. 

How quickly should I expect delivery - I'm yet to get a despatch notification. 

Thanks


----------



## mike41

Ns1980 said:


> Hi
> 
> I ordered mine yesterday at 8am and immediately received the order confirmation. There were three in stock at the time.
> 
> How quickly should I expect delivery - I'm yet to get a despatch notification.
> 
> Thanks


I ordered mine wednesday evening.Got despatch notification thursday morning and it arrived yesterday afternoon(friday).
Mike


----------



## mjracing

Placed my order Sunday, dispatched email on Monday but nothing arrived yet!

I emailed them Friday after work so hoping to hear from them Monday.


----------



## graeme

Ordered mine on Wednesday night arrived yesterday. Just had a quick glance in the box and it all seems to be there. Looking forward to having a play. My last vax Hoover I had for the car was a dry vac only and cost £45 and lasted 18months before blowing up so £20 is a bargain for this, sure I read it has 6 months warranty. What's not to like


----------



## svended

Clyde said:


> Got mine today. Super fast delivery!
> 
> *What's the bumper bar*?


I believe the 'bumper bar' is the skirting on the machine.


----------



## Jdudley90

Had a play with mine, well worth the £20 :thumb:


----------



## mike41

Jdudley90 said:


> Had a play with mine, well worth the £20 :thumb:


Me too,gave the car a good clean inside and out today. Really impressed with this,especially considering the price.:thumb:
Mike


----------



## bradleymarky

Looks like they`ve sold out.....


----------



## R14CKE

bradleymarky said:


> Looks like they`ve sold out.....


I'm on the mailing list for when they come back in stock


----------



## chrisc

it's all these ******s whats bought 4 whats done it:tumbleweed::lol:

good presents though:thumb:


----------



## J800PAN

I've had mine for about 10 months now and as others have said it arrived as new! I've used it for rubble, plaster dust, wallpaper stripping's and lots more that I wouldn't want my household cleaner to tackle and it performs great! The only trouble I had was to find some spare bags for it at a reasonable cost! A great purchase.


----------



## Will_G

This may be of some use to you guys. Cheap tools and bags through groupon.

http://bit.ly/1hxqD7b

EDIT: forget that these are for the other make of vacs!


----------



## TheGruffalo1

Looks like I missed out, added my name to the mailing list!


----------



## luke w

Picking mine up from parcel depot later! Looking forward to trying it out!


----------



## vick

Mine arrived today! Didn't have anything missing and it doesn't look like it's ever been used! Absolute bargain, suction seems really good plus its not as loud as I thought it would be either. 

I'm running out of storage space now with all these detailing goodies!:doublesho


----------



## Ns1980

Turns out the unit they were going to ship me was damaged so I have to wait until w/c 30th when they get more in. 

They had three in stock when I ordered so I'm a bit annoyed they didn't allocate me one over/above the two subsequent orders


----------



## Ross

Used mine today and it's pretty good,lots of power for the size.


----------



## olliecampbell

Damn, missed the boat on this  Have to wait for more stock.


----------



## Craighightower

Got mine today and very pleased. I don't seem to have item 15 and 16 which are the small brush and a shovel type thing. Should this be there? Cheers


----------



## Burg194

Craighightower said:


> Got mine today and very pleased. I don't seem to have item 15 and 16 which are the small brush and a shovel type thing. Should this be there? Cheers


Nah those 2 are extras which can be bought if required when i asked


----------



## kmmfc1

Does anyone know where you can get a cheap version of the Karcher car cleaning tool (genuine one is £33!) or even just a head with hard bristles on it for hoovering out the car carpets? Unfortunately my dyson ones are not compatible.


----------



## joshhatton

got mine, its like brand new but very very loud!


----------



## Dan_Mol

Crevice tool arrived today, so all as good as new now.


----------



## Ultimate

kmmfc1 said:


> Does anyone know where you can get a cheap version of the Karcher car cleaning tool (genuine one is £33!) or even just a head with hard bristles on it for hoovering out the car carpets? Unfortunately my dyson ones are not compatible.


Been looking for a cheap car cleaning tool myself so be interested know this too
something like this


----------



## jenks

Replacement hose turned up yesterday, great customer service.


----------



## Poohbore

Mine arrived too and looking at the wheels and inside the tools, this has not been used.

Again, thanks to the OP and what a great community, have a great Christmas everyone.


----------



## Jonesy_135

Thanks for the head up OP!!

The karcher has just averted a Christmas disaster!! 

Beer spilt all over the cream carpet!



Thoroughly soaked up, rinses with lots of water and then sucked all up. 

First time I've used it and it did a cracking job! Cant complain for 20 quid!


----------



## Dan_Mol

B&Q got them on offer at £49 from £69 today so £20 is a bargain as mine is basically new!


----------



## slimjim

I think mine was new can't see anything wrong with it.


----------



## LukeWS

Ordered on the 19th still not been dispatched, getting inpatient now i want something new to try! Haha


----------



## PHUGE

Opened mine on Christmas Day and as stated by others, it looks brand new!!


----------



## jenks

Anyone found any cheap tools for this yet?


----------



## graeme

Some different attachments on this site including an adaptor which might work.
http://www.espares.co.uk/product/es...tor-sleeve?PartTypeId=1577&ManufacturerId=877

Or this set maybe? Maybe a good place for bags also.
http://www.tooled-up.com/manproduct/karcher-3-tool-accessory-kit-for-nt-vacuum-cleaners/167249/


----------



## chrisc

the henry attachments work:thumb:

with the standard converter what comes with henry


----------



## nichol4s

LukeWS said:


> Ordered on the 19th still not been dispatched, getting inpatient now i want something new to try! Haha


You didn't order it from autobrite did you?


----------



## toddy23

With my daughter getting her new car we are all swapping cars around,my daughter had a 03 fiat punto my girlfriend had a 55 citreon c4 and I had a 61 Peugeot 207sw so daughter has a new citygo sport,girlfriends getting the Peugeot and I'm taking on the fiat to use back and forth to work as the citreon the most costly to run so I thought I will clean all the cars with my new hoover and all I can say is what a bargain,defo brand new and sucks like our lass with her teeth out,the punto was a moving dust bin with junk every where so I started that yesterday got it all cleaned out then I thought since I'm going use it I will tidy it up so that's when I thought I will machine polish it as it was dull and scratchy so I will post some pics up today of progress,,,,,but when hovers come back on at that price grab them


----------



## VenomUK

Just seen this, has it been out of stock for long or have I missed out on this bargin?


----------



## Corfate

VenomUK said:


> Just seen this, has it been out of stock for long or have I missed out on this bargin?


Been out of stock for a good few days now i believe!


----------



## svended

I think they went out of stock a couple of days ago, but worth keep an eye out just in case there are some more in the new year. 
To be fair I think DW members must of bought over 200 units, reading through the posts, not to mention all the other car forums it's been posted on.
They keep coming back into stock and usually they post a 'pre-order' in advance of some coming.


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Not being funny but how come Karcher had so many "refurbished" units to shift. Surely these weren't all returned items or ones with cosmetic marks?


----------



## mike41

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Not being funny but how come Karcher had so many "refurbished" units to shift. Surely these weren't all returned items or ones with cosmetic marks?


I wondered the same about Cleanstore and all the Nilfisk PW's they had,not complaining tho :thumb:

Mike


----------



## Ultimate

For anyone considering buying I have posted a small test of these here, with pics / vid

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=4380905#post4380905

HTH


----------



## chrissam

nichol4s said:


> You didn't order it from autobrite did you?


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Or simply electricals lol????


----------



## m1pui

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Not being funny but how come Karcher had so many "refurbished" units to shift. Surely these weren't all returned items or ones with cosmetic marks?


- Unwanted returns.
- Faulty/Replaced under warranty (if it's being used in trade environments there's potentially thousands in use every day)
- Damaged boxes
- Cosmetic damage at factory

Probably a few others I don't know about lol

Possibly just stock clearing even


----------



## aldouk

Added to mailing list.

Without the link provided earlier in the thread, am I right in thinking it doesn't come up in the results when clicking in the left hand navigation menu?


----------



## Ns1980

Karcher advised me they have more stock arriving this week.


----------



## nichol4s

When they change the model slightly they sell them through the seconds site too I only know this as I have a very good contact in karcher :thumb:


----------



## LukeWS

nichol4s said:


> You didn't order it from autobrite did you?


Haha! No it was definitely the karcher outlet and i'm still waiting now. I had a reply saying i ordered when they were waiting on a new batch but i ordered when 6 where in stock, so i wouldn't trust the websites stock counter if any one is considering ordering. Also the customer care seem to pick and choose as to wether your worth replying to or not.


----------



## adamleerusse

LukeWS said:


> Haha! No it was definitely the karcher outlet and i'm still waiting now. I had a reply saying i ordered when they were waiting on a new batch but i ordered when 6 where in stock, so i wouldn't trust the websites stock counter if any one is considering ordering. Also the customer care seem to pick and choose as to wether your worth replying to or not.


Was also 6 in stock when I ordered and I'm still waiting....


----------



## LukeWS

adamleerusse said:


> Was also 6 in stock when I ordered and I'm still waiting....


Yeah dont try and contact them, they reply twice and then ignore you when you want to send a complaint :/


----------



## MatthewR

Used mine today, really impressed with the results from it too!


----------



## Criptop

It's back in stock! 
£14.90 for delivery to NI though 

https://www.karcheroutlet.co.uk/products/product.asp?ID=4923


----------



## m1pui

Still not a bad buy for £35 though.


----------



## peaky

back in stock just ordered mine. :thumb:


----------



## HITCH2310

Just ordered myself one.


----------



## B1ue52

Yup, just got the email and just got mine


----------



## Paul04

Just got the email, ordered


----------



## mikeszetec

got email gonna go order one now


----------



## toddy23

Get in there quick I've just got another 4 saves on the post


----------



## mike41

toddy23 said:


> Get in there quick I've just got another 4 saves on the post


Another 4?? :doublesho

Mike


----------



## Corfate

Boooooo, out of stock again..


----------



## aldouk

Will it notify again when it comes back in to stock, or do I have to provide my email address again?


----------



## Criptop

aldouk said:


> Will it notify again when it comes back in to stock, or do I have to provide my email address again?


I entered my email address again, put it in just in case!


----------



## Dan-SRi

As anybody ordered and still not recieved them?

I ordered mine 20/12/13 and had no email to expect delivery


----------



## andymp85

*hi*



Dan-SRi said:


> As anybody ordered and still not recieved them?
> 
> I ordered mine 20/12/13 and had no email to expect delivery


same here ordered mine around the same time and still waiting am shore when i placed the order it said the 27th but still not herd anything


----------



## Poohbore

Saw a heap of them today in B&Q at £49.99


----------



## bradleymarky

Poohbore said:


> Saw a heap of them today in B&Q at £49.99


I was in [email protected] today and they were £69.99, i commented to the wife that they are £20 refurbished at the karcher outlet store.


----------



## Dan-SRi

bradleymarky said:


> I was in [email protected] today and they were £69.99, i commented to the wife that they are £20 refurbished at the karcher outlet store.


I did the same :lol:


----------



## adamleerusse

LukeWS said:


> Yeah dont try and contact them, they reply twice and then ignore you when you want to send a complaint :/


Customer service at it's best haha, annoying really because I also brought a refurbished K2 power washer at the same time.. heard nothing what so ever since I placed the order on the 20th December.


----------



## bradleymarky

adamleerusse said:


> Customer service at it's best haha, annoying really because I also brought a refurbished K2 power washer at the same time.. heard nothing what so ever since I placed the order on the 20th December.


I ordered a K2 on friday and got confirmation from the courier saying i will be delivered on Monday.


----------



## B1ue52

Ordered my refurb K2 on Dec 22 and received it on Jan 2nd. I'm sure it would have been there sooner had my workplace have been open inbetween xmas and new year


----------



## Dan-SRi

Just had a call from karcher outlet advising that they did not have enough stock of the wd2.200 and as the order has gone out of the 7 day window they will be sending me 2 x 3.200 FOC and delivery will be tomorrow


----------



## LukeWS

Dan-SRi said:


> Just had a call from karcher outlet advising that they did not have enough stock of the wd2.200 and as the order has gone out of the 7 day window they will be sending me 2 x 3.200 FOC and delivery will be tomorrow


At least someone has had good service from them, if mine hasn't arrived tonight ill be contacting them. Do you have a contact number by any chance


----------



## bradleymarky

Mine turned up at 8 this morning after ordering friday.


----------



## Dan-SRi

LukeWS said:


> At least someone has had good service from them, if mine hasn't arrived tonight ill be contacting them. Do you have a contact number by any chance


Just checked and the model is £99.99 on amazon for &200 worth of machines for £45 isn't too bad!
Service was poor but I suppose they have made amends. I sent a message through the site but I've seen people complaining to karcher direct and it makes it move much quicker. A few threads on money supermarket if you do a quick search


----------



## toddy23

These are back on only 4 left


----------



## Criptop

Got mine ordered! 

Thanks OP!


----------



## toddy23

And gone again,sold out


----------



## peaky

Mine came today, looks like new but only got 3 castors in the bag 
have e-mailed them about it. But for 20 quid will be great for the car.


----------



## R14CKE

Mine came today and just give it a go dry vac on the rug it's got so much suction it's unreal happy for the £20 defo will get used alot


----------



## Brigham1806

Mines been delivered today










Best £20 spent this year! Cracking little machine


----------



## eadand2003

Anyone managed to find a good head attachment for this for doing wet cleans of interiors, you can obviously use the one with it but its a bit wide and clumsy.


----------



## DocIS200

eadand2003 said:


> Anyone managed to find a good head attachment for this for doing wet cleans of interiors, you can obviously use the one with it but its a bit wide and clumsy.


I used to have have a bissell all rounder and the heads from thar fit this machine perfect. There very good and very strong. Ill pm u a link where u can buy them.


----------



## eadand2003

Anyone else having issues getting the filter clean? Mine never seems to get what I would call "clean". Still has some bits clinging to it no matter how much water I run through it.

It could be due to the fact that I don't use the vac bags with it as it is a pain in the **** if you have to swap from dry to wet vacuuming as obviously you remove the bag, its a waste to bin it with sometimes so little in it. Can you empty a bag and re attach or do people throw theirs away?


----------



## TheGruffalo1

eadand2003 said:


> Anyone else having issues getting the filter clean? Mine never seems to get what I would call "clean". Still has some bits clinging to it no matter how much water I run through it.
> 
> It could be due to the fact that I don't use the vac bags with it as it is a pain in the **** if you have to swap from dry to wet vacuuming as obviously you remove the bag, its a waste to bin it with sometimes so little in it. Can you empty a bag and re attach or do people throw theirs away?


Booo, I thought you were telling us they were back in stock!

P.S What's the postage costs on these?


----------



## Dan-SRi

eadand2003 said:


> Anyone else having issues getting the filter clean? Mine never seems to get what I would call "clean". Still has some bits clinging to it no matter how much water I run through it.
> 
> It could be due to the fact that I don't use the vac bags with it as it is a pain in the **** if you have to swap from dry to wet vacuuming as obviously you remove the bag, its a waste to bin it with sometimes so little in it. Can you empty a bag and re attach or do people throw theirs away?


I'm unsure how I am going to use mine yet.

I'm likely to use the bag and store it until I'm ready to vac again


----------



## Jonesy_135

standard postage is £4.96

so the unit is £25.94 delivered


----------

